# How to update libdri ?

## michaelalan

When I tried to configure x-server source code package, there was a notify say "Requested dri >= '7.8.0', but version of dri is 7.5.1".

How to update libdri ? Please help me. THX !

----------

## fturco

Please post the exact emerge command you ran along with 20-30 lines of the output where the error occurs.

----------

## michaelalan

My command : 

```
./configure --prefix=/usr
```

              the output:     

```

checking for XLIB ... yes

checking for GL ... yes

checking for DRIPROTO ... yes

checking for DRI ... no

configure: error: Package requrements (glproto >= 1.4.14 dri >= 7.8.0) were not met:

Requested 'dri >= 7.8.0' but version of dri is 7.5.1

                                     

```

And there is a xorg page about the x-server update: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=b68f0204a2e4fa9d8884cbdd84b6a5df21d6b36e

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Huh. You are installing X.org outside from Portage's control? And to default prefix /usr, or even to default local prefix /usr/local which is getting picked up by pkg-config, the linker, the compiler, and so forth?

Wow. Stop doing that and if you want experimental X.org version, use the overlay from layman.

Wipe the trash out from /usr, /usr/local and install X.org using Portage.

----------

## wcg

When you use Portage's emerge to install xorg-server

on Gentoo, emerge will pull in a more recent version

of libdri (and other dependencies) if one is required

by the package you are emerging and if a version

that meets the various requirements (and does not

conflict with any other constraints on what versions

can be emerged) is available in Portage.

My guess is that the package that you want is

xorg-x11:

```

emerge =x11-base/xorg-x11

```

(That has xorg-server and most of the other xorg packages

as dependencies.)

Use emerge's "-p" option if you want to see what all

it is going to emerge before it actually does it:

```

emerge -p =x11-base/xorg-x11 | less

```

After it is done, run revdep-rebuld to re-emerge any

other packages linked against earlier versions of the libraries

that were updated by emerging xorg-x11:

```

revdep-rebuild

```

To see what revdep-rebuild is going to do before

it actually does it, use revdep-rebuild's "-p" option:

```

revdep-rebuid -p | less

```

----------

## michaelalan

I think I solved the problem by installing a newly version MesaLib (version 9.0.2), my earlier MesaLib version is 7.5.1 -- that's why my libdri version is 7.5.1

However, thanks you all !

----------

